# How much Exercise at 11 months?



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello, maybe some of you might remember me. I haven't been on here in a while but i promised to come back and get some more advice when my Pup Jet turns 11 months. 
Basically After my previous post about how much i should exercise my dog i came to the conclusion that until he is 11months i wont run him more than 3 miles a day. So now he is 11.25 months and for the last two weeks Ive been running him hard (well in my opinion at least). He runs with me about 6 miles during the weekdays and on the weekend i take him with me wherever i go, fishing, hiking, swimming, and all sorts of parks. 
He has not shown any signs of being over worked, from what I see but then again he never complains about anything. 
Currently like a said hes a little over 11 months and weighs 77lbs. Obviously based of what i learned on this site hes not a pure apbt because they normally don't go over 65 lbs... that said, what do you think he could be mixed with that gives him his size? His dad weighs 138 and mom 105 and are supposedly "Pure bred American Pit Bull Terriers"


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

as long as your dog isn't showing any signs of being over worked i wouldn't wory. sounds like your doing good on the exercise. 

there is no way to tell what your dog is mixed with, without papers, but i wouldn't worry too much about him being actually mixed.

there are a lot of factors that go into the size of your dog. breeding of course is the main one, but if you don't have a papered APBT, the owners of thier parents, grandparents and so on, were likely not concerned with the breed standards so they may have bred larger and longer dogs.

it has also been shown that when you speuter a dog at an early age it does affect thier size. this mostly concerns height but is not limited to weight.

APBT's come in a lot of different sizes shapes and colors.. without papers??? you will never know how "pure" your dog is, but don't worry, your dog looks pretty pitty to me  
and if it does to you, and your are a responsible dog owner, let your pit bull flag fly


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your insight. Hes pitty enough for me. So does that mean i can tell people hes a Pit bull because I was convinced that hes an "American Bully". So is he now back to being a pit bull again? lol.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

he doesn't look american bully to me. they are usually more short and stocky, your boy looks pretty well proportioned so i would lean more towards APBT.
our Boomer is 75lbs but fairly leggy and long(neutered at 4 months) and he is an APBT, not papered though.


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

Does he have any hip problems? That's good to know. So how does it happen that overtime apbt's got so much bigger?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Some APBT are bigger some are smaller. Colby had a boy Pincher that weighed in at 72#. Then there was Pilot that was only 27#.

It sounds like your dog is doing just fine. When he wants to rest I would let him but if he still wants to run go for it. A tired pitty is a happy pitty. I wouldn't run him too much on asphalt as that is hard on their joints hopefull you have dirt trails.


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for your input. It's mostly asphalt. About 1/3 of the run is dirt. Is that bad if he's running 4 miles on the asphalt?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

you can have a 10 pound chihuahua in a liter that was supossed to produce the 5 pound standard. The dogmen of the past kept their stock small and that is why they culled and kept the standard size. Your dog looks like a regular apbt just a larger specimen. IF your dog had cat feet, a bigger head and lots of loose skin I would say he has some mastiff in him. It is rare that your dog has rear dewclaws though.. maybe some Beuceron in him? haha


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

gtnotw said:


> Thanks for your input. It's mostly asphalt. About 1/3 of the run is dirt. Is that bad if he's running 4 miles on the asphalt?


the impact on the asphalt is terrible for his joints, I think we told you that part a bunch of times. Your dog is not going to whine because it has high pain tolerance and he is not going to quit. But you are hurting his developing joints and later on in life he will have problems. It is your job to slow him down and expose him to healthy exercise you are the human in control the dog will do whatever you tell him to do. Look at fighting dogs, they don't know they may not come out alive but they do it because they were bred to never quit and to follow the human.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww he's beautiful. With out papers you'll never really know but he looks pitty to me too  If the dad was 138lbs then he might have been an American Bulldog, not the same as American Bullies. I owned a few in the past they get way big like that. Our boy was around 130lbs. They are often mistook for pitbulls because of their looks but are almost twice the size. Here is a website with pics and info on them if you would like to take a look

American Bulldog Pics, 2

My boy was around 75 at his last check up he might be less now that the suns out and we can work again. He is 100% APBT no bully here  He is just a bit bigger than standard. His mom was around 50lbs and dad was around 60lbs. Looking into his ped we did find a few that were around 70lbs.


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> the impact on the asphalt is terrible for his joints, I think we told you that part a bunch of times. Your dog is not going to whine because it has high pain tolerance and he is not going to quit. But you are hurting his developing joints and later on in life he will have problems. It is your job to slow him down and expose him to healthy exercise you are the human in control the dog will do whatever you tell him to do. Look at fighting dogs, they don't know they may not come out alive but they do it because they were bred to never quit and to follow the human.


Yeah David I remember you and others telling me about the asphalt. But that was 3 months ago. I remember one of y'all told me to start running him hard when he's 11-12 months. 
What do you recommend I do if I can't go running anywhere else. The trail is a mix of asphalt grass and dirt. But mostly asphalt. 
Also more specifically when you say he will have join problems what do you mean?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> you can have a 10 pound chihuahua in a liter that was supossed to produce the 5 pound standard. The dogmen of the past kept their stock small and that is why they culled and kept the standard size. Your dog looks like a regular apbt just a larger specimen. IF your dog had cat feet, a bigger head and lots of loose skin I would say he has some mastiff in him. It is rare that your dog has rear dewclaws though.. maybe some Beuceron in him? haha


Lol, about the dew claws the weird thing is they are totally, perfectly, equally attached.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

gtnotw said:


> Yeah David I remember you and others telling me about the asphalt. But that was 3 months ago. I remember one of y'all told me to start running him hard when he's 11-12 months.
> What do you recommend I do if I can't go running anywhere else. The trail is a mix of asphalt grass and dirt. But mostly asphalt.
> Also more specifically when you say he will have join problems what do you mean?
> Thanks for your help.


The asphalt is hard so the shock of impact does not get deflected on the ground it travels up to your pups hips, elbows and knees. If the ground was soft then some of the shock would get dispersed on the ground therefore creating less shock on the joints of the dog.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

gtnotw said:


> Lol, about the dew claws the weird thing is they are totally, perfectly, equally attached.


Yeah I met a pit with those last week, I think those tend to pop up randomly in some liters.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL Marley has the back due claws  I call them his creepy toes lol


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Awww he's beautiful. With out papers you'll never really know but he looks pitty to me too  If the dad was 138lbs then he might have been an American Bulldog, not the same as American Bullies. I owned a few in the past they get way big like that. Our boy was around 130lbs. They are often mistook for pitbulls because of their looks but are almost twice the size. Here is a website with pics and info on them if you would like to take a look
> 
> American Bulldog Pics, 2
> 
> My boy was around 75 at his last check up he might be less now that the suns out and we can work again. He is 100% APBT no bully here  He is just a bit bigger than standard. His mom was around 50lbs and dad was around 60lbs. Looking into his ped we did find a few that were around 70lbs.


Thanks for your help. See I thought that he's part American Bulldog. But apart from the over the standard weight there is not much evidence. Looking at the litter non of the pups are mostly white which is standard of American bulldog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Very true most AB's are Mostly white with brindle patches. There are some that have little or no white on them also but they are not as common. There is another member here RileyRoo. She has a beautiful AB mix who has no white on her at all either. Do you have pics of they dam and sire I would love to see them. 
Your dog is gorgeous by the way


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Very true most AB's are Mostly white with brindle patches. There are some that have little or no white on them also but they are not as common. There is another member here RileyRoo. She has a beautiful AB mix who has no white on her at all either. Do you have pics of they dam and sire I would love to see them.
> Your dog is gorgeous by the way


Yeah i have some good pics of the Dam and Sire but they are film pictures. But these are taken with a cellphone so they really don't do justice but its all i got on my flash drive. Ill have to scan those pics sometimes and post em up maybe. The brindle is the Sire, The fawn is the Dam and the little pup is mine at 12 weeks.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG they are super cute  Both are totally gorgeous. From the look of the dad and his ears and head shape I bet he's got some AB in him. What a looker. Momma is gorgeous too. You are gunna have one beautiful dog on your hands


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

One thing you could do is walk when you get to the asphalt. I realize you are out excerising yourself but until your dog is a bit older. Maybe you could break it up and do some fast walking, slower walking and jogging so it isn't as hard on him.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The dad kinda reminds me of these guys. They are brother and sister out of a kennel in Colorado.


----------

